# New pictures of the babies!



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

Sorry for creating a new thread, but the old one was buried deep. 

These are the 3 surviving babies from McGee (WF split x1 Cinnamon X2 pearl) and Kate (Lutino Pearl). This is their first clutch togeather, though McGee mated earlier this season with Ziva and gave me some very pretty WF Pearls and WF Cinnamon Pearls.

First is Mongo, which is short for *********. He has been huge since the day he hatched. He apeares to be a visual grey, that makes him Grey split WF, x2: Lutino Pearl. Look how big he is at just 19 days!



















Next is the one I call Jr. He appears to be a Pearl, this would make him a Pearl split x1 Cinnamon X2 Lutino and also male. This is the one I will keep if I keep one. Jr is 15 days old.










Last is Tiny, I have no Idea what this one will be yet. if it is Cinnamon or Cinnamon Pearl it will be female, the other options are Grey and Pearl both male. Tiny is 11 days old.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

theyre soooo cute!!  congrats


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

You realize that because McGee is split to pearl the pearl baby could be a girl...because Kate is a lutino pearl there is the chance that JR could be a boy but he could still be a she. I'm hoping boy though so you can keep him!!! Very cute babies!!!


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Adorable babies!!!!

....wouldnt the females be cinnamon pearls and males normal pearl though because Mcgee is split cinnamon but couldnt the gray babies be either sex ?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Depends on which allele and you have to take into account for crossovers...so he probably is a he lol.

% from all 1.0
33.5% 1.0 natural opaline(pearl) /ino blue(whiteface)
33.5% 1.0 natural /cinnamon opaline(pearl)-ino blue(whiteface)
16.5% 1.0 natural opaline(pearl) /cinnamon ino blue(whiteface)
16.5% 1.0 natural /opaline(pearl)-ino blue(whiteface)
% from all 0.1
16.5% 0.1 natural /blue(whiteface)
33.5% 0.1 natural opaline(pearl) /blue(whiteface)
16.5% 0.1 natural opaline(pearl) cinnamon /blue(whiteface)
33.5% 0.1 natural cinnamon /blue(whiteface) 

This is from the more complicated generator, but see, girls can also only be pearl.


----------



## geenz (Apr 4, 2011)

Is it just me that gets the urge to preen all those pinnies?  Hehehe, they're super cute


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Oh true Roxy  I always use the other calculator, should maybe switch over to that one because there is a big difference in results between the 2 calculators.

Anyway off topic.....Very cute babies 4BirdsNC


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Haha yea I finally had to bite the bullet and go with the harder one only because I wanted the most accurate results possible. Besides, I think crossovers are pretty cool!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww such adorable babies


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

yeah I have been using the easier calculator... according to it, all girls will be Cinnamon color. That is why I assume Jr. is male. I guess I should use the other... got the link? 

P.S. Don't Jinx me... I want a split Lutino Little boy...


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

tiny's pinfeathers on the wings that he has seems to be grey so he might be one of your grey mutations


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

heres the link, http://www.gencalc.com/gen/eng_genc.php?sp=0Cock


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

Thanks Sarah... now I got to play with it and figure out how to use it.


----------



## susan (Jun 8, 2011)

Beautiful Beautiful Babies!!!


----------



## Stormy (Sep 6, 2011)

I am so lost with all the genetics but WOW Mongo is huge! They are all so adorable!!


----------

